# Oldboy



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2009)

So its confirmed, they are really adapting Oldboy to hollywood, with Spielberg as the director and Will Smith as the lead.

The Red Cyclone

I think they'll make this version more like the manga, to make it a bit different from the Korean version.

/Discuss


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 10, 2009)

the fuck is this???


----------



## olaf (Aug 10, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I think they'll make this version more like the manga, to make it a bit different from the Korean version.


what are the differences between manga and the korean movie?


----------



## Felt (Aug 10, 2009)

Spielberg?  

Why do I have the feeling yet another of my fav movies is about to be ruined.


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't really see a point in remaking the movie. The original one was great.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

They are remaking Oldboy. . . but the original source, the manga. Not the Korean film adaption.

The premise is the same, but the reason behind it is COMPLETELY different (to the point where it's a copout) and so, the plot twist is absent.

Oldboy is actually one of the few times where the adaption is superior to the original source story.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2009)

Madonna said:


> what are the differences between manga and the korean movie?



Actually I haven't read all the chapters, I read it up till the half way or something like that, and the differences weren't major in terms of general plot, but there were some differences concerning sub stories and small details. 

For example in the manga, after our dude gets released, he starts working as a construction worker. Also it turns out that the final villain went through some plastic surgery and changed his appereance. Also the main characters closest friend owns a shitty bar, not an internet cafe.



Comic Book Guy said:


> They are remaking Oldboy. . . but the original source, the manga. Not the Korean film adaption.
> 
> The premise is the same, but the reason behind it is COMPLETELY different (to the point where it's a copout) and so, the plot twist is absent.
> 
> Oldboy is actually one of the few times where the adaption is superior to the original source story.



I've heard that aswell, everyone who read oldboy agree that the korean movie was better than the manga. I also have to agree, eventhough I haven't read all of it.



Hollowized said:


> I don't really see a point in remaking the movie. The original one was great.



This oldboy isn't going to be indentical to the korean movie, I mean, this isn't going to be like departed/infernal affairs, hollywood is adapting from the original source.


----------



## Ico (Aug 10, 2009)

I hope they try to adapt the manga, because they aren't going to come close to this moving being as good as the Korean film.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 10, 2009)

Why will smith of all people 

Well it won't be a bad movie I guess but the original Oldboy was awesome, I don't think they can top that.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 10, 2009)

He probably going to use his "I am legend" character in order to give us that special claustrophobic acting.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

Will Smith is too vanilla, he won't **** his ******** . The american audience won't accept it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going to give this movie a chance. I mean, it *could* be good.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

The flm won't have the balls to play out the twist properly so theres not much point.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 10, 2009)

Similar to manga my fucking ass. We are talking about Hollywood, after all...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Similar to manga my fucking ass. We are talking about Hollywood, after all...


 Yeah, they'll replace his hammer with airbending and maybe the goons with aliens.


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

Spielberg has done some of the best movies of all time, and Will Smith was amazing in Pursuit of Happyness and Ali, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt even if I am very skeptical.





> Oldboy is actually one of the few times where the adaption is superior to the original source story.


Maybe we'll be able to say that for a second time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

Exactly. It has some potential. 

I'm sure a lot of Oldboy snobs will cry about it, but I will most likely enjoy it no matter what. I loved Oldboy, but I couldn't really care less if they took it in another direction as long as it's entertaining.


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 10, 2009)

I remember watching the Korean version, it was a good movie. 

Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> The flm won't have the balls to play out the twist properly so theres not much point.



Glad you can read...The manga is very different from the Korean movie in terms of the twist. I haven't read the manga so i can be wrong but i hear the ending is very different.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

I read the manga, and I can easily say that after finishing it. . . I was completely lost and so utterly disappointed.


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 10, 2009)

But everyone knows the manga was halfassed compared to the movie, so it will already be inferior to the Korean adaptation. I don't see much point to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

SoHees Underpants said:


> But everyone knows the manga was halfassed compared to the movie, so it will already be inferior to the Korean adaptation. I don't see much point to it.


 Please tell me you don't expect them to actually stick to the manga and make some kind of faithful adaptation of it. 

Has that ever actually happened in Hollywood with anything at all, ever? Books, TV shows, true stories, etc...

The answer is no. No, it has not. Well, maybe there was this one time, but there's always an exception.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 10, 2009)

Watchmen was practically a page for page adaption, except for the minor ending twist.

Oldboy was alright, but I doubt this remake can be better than the Korean one.  Old boy really only had visuals and pretty cool action going for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2009)

That's exactly why I made the caveat (I was actually thinking of Watchmen).


----------



## Gooba (Aug 10, 2009)

Watchmen was close, but Sin City was closest.  Speaking of which... I need to find my old sig.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 11, 2009)

I hated the Korean adaptation, so I can't imagine this being even worse.

Just for the people who will inevitably go "OMG, ITZ DA BESS MOVIE EVAH! SO QUIRKY AND ORIGINAL!"


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Oldboy- 5/10*

This was just some ol' bullshit.

First and foremost, the movie doesn't provide enough context to make the action within it enjoyable. Yes, I know the point of the movie is the main character piecing together *why* he was captured, but when nothing is explained and there's no trail of bread crumbs to wean the audience's curiosity, such an approach presumes the "twist" is satisfying in and of itself. In other words, the movie just trails the viewer along, oblivious, with the promise the money shot will make up for the lack of cohesion. This could have easily been assuaged with dynamic characters and compelling writing, but alas, we're dragged through a bland caricature study.

Second, any one expecting a high-minded action film a la _Leon/The Professional_ turn back, now. Not only are the characters no where near as engaging but the "action set pieces" aren't really action set pieces; just sloppy half-fights that are far-and-few between. I'm aware it's intentional and I wasn't expecting anything highly choreographed, but action fans will leave with their dicks limp.

What's absolutely the worst, though, is the "plot tweest." Don't premise your entire film on everything falling into place AFTER the fucking thing is practically over because I can't retroactively enjoy it. Even if I love the "OMG, Bruce Willis was a ghost the whole time" revelation, which I didn't just to be clear, one minute of awesomeness doesn't make the previous 1 hour and 59 minutes any better. On top of that, a plot twist is a meaningless conceit if there are no clues building up to it and there's no reasonable way to guess it. 

Spoiler Alert:
*Spoiler*: __ 



 While I accidentally stumbled into the conclusion of Mido being Daesu's daughter since I misheard the conversation between her and the fat clerk lady, HOW THE FUCK was anyone supposed to guess that this was all the scheme of some loser from his old high school who got embarrassed because he was outed for fucking his sister by Daesu, so he kidnaps Daesu, kills his wife, keeps him prisoner in a hotel for 15 years until he goes crazy, hypnotizes both him and Mido, and ultimately makes them commit i*c*st? More importantly,THIS WAS ALL A SCHEME TO GET THE GUY TO FUCK HIS DAUGHTER!? *WHAT!? *

How does that villain motivation not sound retarded to anyone else but me? Daesu accidentally spreads a rumor about the guy fucking his sister (which was TRUE, btw) so he in turn kidnaps the guy and destroys his family? Sure, they throw in the sister committing suicide to make it more "emotional" but it's essentially a mediocre _Simpsons_ motive inflated into an action thriller. 

I wouldn't accept this shit from the slow kid in a Creative Writing class, so why are critics lauding it from a cult classic some call one of the best Asian films ever?


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2009)

Hollowized said:


> I don't really see a point in remaking the movie. The original one was great.



Because most American's don't care about some Korean movie.


Eh, Will Smith and Spielberg have both made some good movies. This should be entertaining.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Please tell me you don't expect them to actually stick to the manga and make some kind of faithful adaptation of it.
> 
> Has that ever actually happened in Hollywood with anything at all, ever? Books, TV shows, true stories, etc...



Frank Miller's Sin City.

It's even more accurate than Spyder's Watchmen.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 11, 2009)

Gooba said:


> Spielberg has done some of the best movies of all time, and Will Smith was amazing in Pursuit of Happyness and Ali, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt even if I am very skeptical.



So Will Smith as Dea-su?

I haven't read the manga, but I'm expecting a royal fuckup with this.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 11, 2009)

Honestly, thought the manga was shit like bad-shit.  Watched the Korean adaptation and it's probably one of my favorite movies ever. The ending was probably one of the favorite movie techinque's ever and it really got me into watching movies.  
*Spoiler*: _Oldboy ending_ 



  The part when the bad guy was taking pictures of his sister on the bridge before she fell and died. I loved the part when she takes a picture and falls to her death and the villains hand turns into a gun, killing himself outside the dream.


  I watched the movie first but then I picked up the manga again and then rewatched it and felt the movie was infinity better.  

I am kinda hesitant on this.  I feel like the movie has too much star power for the film, with it only being Will Smith but you know there is going to be other big name characters.  Another issue is that the huge turning point/strength in the movie was the 
*Spoiler*: _Oldboy movie _ 



i*c*st of Oh Daesu and his daughter and the bad guy and his sister.


  And Smith/Speilberg have denied that they'll contain this in the recreation of the movie. =/


----------



## Kaki (Aug 11, 2009)

It may be a decent movie if you go into it with open expectations.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 12, 2009)

sethblodia said:


> So Will Smith as Dea-su?
> 
> I haven't read the manga, but I'm expecting a royal fuckup with this.





Will smith is a pretty capable actor, he should be able to play the role.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 12, 2009)

Everyone will inevitably make the Korean film comparison. At least, for those that know what Oldboy is.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 13, 2009)

^
That's fine, because in the end it's going to be two different movies, unlike departed which was practically a remake.

@adonis

I actually liked the action and choreography, the best part of the movie, even though it's far and few.  The plot twist was too predictable, I think it was the fact that they kept shying away from bringing his family up.  Doesn't seem normal that a man who gets jailed for 15 years, and only spends 5 minutes of his life looking for his family and the rest on revenge.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the brother was mad because he truly loved his sister and Daesu caused her to commit suicide.  He wanted to teach Dae Su a lesson on incestial love, even though it's wrong they still loved each other.  But I'll agree the plot was made far too complicated than it needed to be.




It's definitely not best asian film of all time worthy, wouldn't even break top 10, IMO.

I gave it 7/10, I found it amusing and loved the hallway fight scene.


----------



## biar (Aug 15, 2009)

If Hollywood wants to ruin its own reputation, go ahead.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Aug 15, 2009)

Will the incestious theme be there. I doubt it, and wonder how they will work the story around it


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 15, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Will smith is a pretty capable actor, he should be able to play the role.



thanks for that, unfortunately Will Smith's acting ability has nothing to do with my post.


----------



## T4R0K (Aug 15, 2009)

I like the korean version until it went in a totally ballistic direction.

Then they lost me.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 24, 2009)

The korean version was really good, in a completely messed up way. I doubt hollywood will include any i*c*st in the remake.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 24, 2009)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Will the incestious theme be there. I doubt it, and wonder how they will work the story around it



Simple, by following the manga's story.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2009)

Never liked the original that much, didn't get the hype. Bittersweet life was way better.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL dis necro.

Anyways, lots of things changed since 2009 obviously... but here is the trailer :

[YOUTUBE]ZrLcnrnEqyI[/YOUTUBE]

Why do I get the vibe that it is going to be terrible ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm pretty damn angry about this. 

First, there is literally no reason for them to make a remake of a movie that didn't come out very long ago, and wouldn't benefit from being remade in any way whatsoever.

Second, why would they have Spike Lee of all people direct? He is just going to ruin the movie by forcing his racist political opinions like he does with everything.

Third, I'm fucking tired of Hollywood taking great foreign movies and remaking the entire movie and white-washing it all to make it all as American as possible just because Hollywood seems to believe that all Americans are Xenophobic assholes who won't watch a movie unless it is in English Language and is set in Murrika. I mean you have no idea how furious I was when they fucking made a remake of Pusher. You don't fucking make a remake of a movie that was directed by the Kubirck of the 21st century with a brand-new first time director.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

lol at the Spielberg - Smith rumor


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

Two women?


----------



## James Bond (Jul 15, 2013)

I recently watched the original few nights ago and the only people who I could see enjoying this are people who haven't seen the original and people who prefer American versions of foreign films.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 15, 2013)

James Bond said:


> I recently watched the original few nights ago and the only people who I could see enjoying this are people who haven't seen the original and people who prefer American versions of foreign films.



The original is definitely a classic. I've seen it like 3 or 4 times and the last time I've seen it, I enjoyed the movie as much as I did when I first saw it.
Hollywood version will always be overshadowed by the original.


----------

